# I guess I'm a Meth Addict!



## anewguy (Oct 16, 2013)

So Craze, the pre-workout supplement that I'm sure most of you know about apparently has a meth-like compound in it.  Driven Sports has suspended its production and bodybuilding.com/tigerfitness have pulled it off their shelves.  
Check it out: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...production-of-craze-amid-controversy/2990161/

Last time I was at the Supp store this stuff was buy one, get one so I picked it up.... And it does pretty well compared to other PWOs.  I like to take them before soccer games.  I guess there's a reason it works so well.  I'm just a regular-old Jessie Pinkman now.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 16, 2013)

anewguy said:


> So Craze, the pre-workout supplement that I'm sure most of you know about apparently has a meth-like compound in it.  Driven Sports has suspended its production and bodybuilding.com/tigerfitness have pulled it off their shelves.
> Check it out: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...production-of-craze-amid-controversy/2990161/
> 
> Last time I was at the Supp store this stuff was buy one, get one so I picked it up.... And it does pretty well compared to other PWOs.  I like to take them before soccer games.  I guess there's a reason it works so well.  I'm just a regular-old Jessie Pinkman now.



Haha! that is what I just posted too!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 16, 2013)

....geranium  extract?
 anyway....   they  claimed jack3d  would  give a  positive  drug  test  for  meth ....
 one  thing  I've  heard  its  the  ingredient  actually  clogs a  vein  causing  the  user  to  feel  like  their wired  when  actually  it's  the  heart  working  harder to  pump   blood  through


----------



## grind4it (Oct 16, 2013)

Ill stick with 75mg TBol 2 hours preworkout. When you do the math, the TBol is actually cheaper


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 17, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Ill stick with 75mg TBol 2 hours preworkout. When you do the math, the TBol is actually cheaper



why two hrs?
im trying to get the timing right...  I do my oral an hr pre work out


----------



## anewguy (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah clearly any sort of AAS is more helpful than a PWO.  I loved working arms on var.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 18, 2013)

I used it for a few months . Potent stuff! however  I cant stand stims like Jak3d and 1mr (old formula) they were to strong made me feel cracked out. I figured craze was tits it made me feel great! Like euphoric, I got great sweats and pumps in the gym, everlasting energy and freaking chills sometimes like xtc. Guess I know y now. But shit it cant be worse then all the others, They all have so many chems that are terrible for you in them. I cycle PWO and fat burners,I only use them in my getting ready for summer phase so once a year for 3 mo or so. 

Hopefully by then the new Meth additive will be out and I can get my high on at the gym lol


----------

